
Ask HN: Have you gotten an interview based on your open source contributions? - panels
Has a recruiter ever reached out to you because of your open source contributions?
======
linsomniac
Yes. The interview was a all expenses paid week long trip to another country,
with a couple dozen other contributors, to hole up in a hotel and hack on the
project, with a few organized tours as breaks. Based on that, the company made
me a job offer a few months later, which I declined, largely because I wasn't
looking for another job. So they hired the company I worked for to have me do
some work for them.

~~~
ta17711771
You missed an opportunity for consulting work if I'm reading this right.

~~~
linsomniac
The company they hired to get me to work with them was my consulting company.
:-)

------
sdwolfz
The recruiter that brought me to the UK from Romania found me by using some
weird github search project that told him I was one of the top ruby developers
in the country, based on stars I had on some open source redmine plugins I
worked on at my last job. Pretty wild when I think about it now.

